# Uber Plans to Stop Giving Drivers a Log of Your Exact Pickup and Drop-Off Locations



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://gizmodo.com/uber-plans-to-stop-giving-drivers-a-log-of-your-exact-p-1825420232








In a pilot program launching soon, Uber will begin obscuring riders' exact pickup and drop-off locations in the trip history displayed to drivers. Instead, it will display a broader location area.

The change is intended to enhance rider privacy and safety, the first of several upcoming changes Uber is making to limit the exposure of users' location data.

Currently, Uber drivers are given a record of the precise drop-off and pickup addresses in their trip history. The addresses are stored indefinitely in a driver's trip history, which enables them go back at any time and look at a rider's address. That data is maintained even if a rider deletes their account and data from Uber.

"Location data is our most sensitive information, and we are doing everything we can do to protect privacy around it," an Uber spokesperson said. "The new design provides enough information for drivers to identify past trips for customer support issues or earning disputes without granting them ongoing access to rider addresses."

Women have spoken out for years about creepy experiences with drivers on various ride-hailing platforms who used the phone numbers and addresses provided through the app to stalk or harass women. Obscuring addresses will give riders an extra layer of protection.

The change will also help Uber comply with the European Union's new General Data Protection Regulation, which requires tech companies to allow users to delete their data but also requires companies to give users access to their own data. When the new feature rolls out, it will strike a better compromise between allowing riders to delete their information while still giving drivers access to their own data.

Here's what the pilot will look like in trip history (although the design may change as Uber gathers feedback on the pilot project):

Uber started rolling out a new driver app last week, based on feedback from drivers. The location-fuzzing pilot will begin once that rollout is complete.

"Obviously with this being a new feature focused on privacy, we want to make sure it successfully meets that goal before pushing it out broadly," an Uber spokesperson said. "However, regardless of design/UX tweaks needed, we fully intend on making this a default setting in the coming months."


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

That's fine for someone who only thinks of doing something bad after the fact but certainly doesn't prevent someone with intent from writing the address down for future reference. Am I missing something?


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

It is kind of strange that, as a society, we are justifiably creeped out by a degenerate stalking riders yet do not even bat an eye at a company keeping all this data _indefinitely_ on its riders and drivers and doing who knows what with it. Like that is not just as creepy...

Uber is quite masterful, however, at serving up cosmetic fixes to structural problems and then throwing a parade about it.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

good. so when your dumbass leaves your phone behind i'll say I left it in "the greater los angeles area".



Disgusted Driver said:


> That's fine for someone who only thinks of doing something bad after the fact but certainly doesn't prevent someone with intent from writing the address down for future reference. Am I missing something?


they assume drivers don't have this thing called a memory.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

heynow321 said:


> good. so when your dumbass leaves your phone behind i'll say I left it in "the greater los angeles area".
> 
> they assume drivers don't have this thing called a memory.


Or a pen and paper?

Pretty easy LOL...

Smokin hot Pegasus babe at 123 rainbow way..

Rar...


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

It's also a little surprising and disappointing that Gizmodo is so poorly informed regarding telephone numbers. We NEVER have the pax phone numbers unless THEY give them to us for some reason. With both Uber and Lyft, all phone calls go through the TNC, not directly between driver and rider.

That's some pathetically sloppy "journalism" right there!


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Journalism died a long long time ago


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Its kinda insulting ,its like saying were a bunch of rapists and thieves.


----------



## Tbc007 (Aug 10, 2017)

Oh goody. Make it harder to verify if being properly paid for mileage and muddy the records for tax season.

Please tell me Uber, what else can you give me without lube?


----------



## uberisSATAN (Apr 20, 2018)

meh, i take rides from the house,every request is screenshotted before & after trips because uber is nothing but criminals that will steal from you every chance they get so you need evidence, i assume all drivers that make it past a year have been doing this

plus i like to throw nails in non tippers driveways ; ) or let burglars know who just went in vacay i kid i kid

tip lmao

"independent contractor" lmao

hey tell the scared lil girls to order xl, select, or black those drivers are less rapey because they actually make more than a 1981 minimum wage, i mean who do they expect to be their chauffeur for $3.37 an hour its not going to be anyone with a future lmao


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

My first thought is, say good riddance to any hope of recovering missing money or trips. Hell I was denied my money because they deemed me uncooperative since I couldn't provide a trip ID number on a trip that was missing from the app and the dashboard? I can't even imagine the troubles now


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> My first thought is, say good riddance to any hope of recovering missing money or trips. Hell I was denied my money because they deemed me uncooperative since I couldn't provide a trip ID number on a trip that was missing from the app and the dashboard? I can't even imagine the troubles now


That could be an ulterior motive..

Uber: Creating nothing but new was of $(%(* people over.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> That's fine for someone who only thinks of doing something bad after the fact but certainly doesn't prevent someone with intent from writing the address down for future reference. Am I missing something?


Not really. The people that run Uber are morons. They have no logical ability or reasoning ability. That's like how they don't put the exact location address in the address bar so we can see it, even though we are driving them to that exact spot. Same thing with Lyft. No brains whatsoever.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

My navigation system logs every destination, as well as my routes, in the cloud. If I need to go back to any location I've navigated to, I don't need Uber's help.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Cary Grant said:


> My navigation system logs every destination, as well as my routes, in the cloud. If I need to go back to any location I've navigated to, I don't need Uber's help.


Hmm, there is that, isn't there. Google knows all! All this crap is probably on my timeline as well as every time I stop long enough to go to the bathroom.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

You can turn off your web activity. It sucks though. It makes your smartphone a dumb phone essentially LOL but it prevents apps from accessing your info and communicating with each other. Google says you're the only one that can see your activity but I'm not quite sure I believe that


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I can understand the "circle the wagons" mentality that has totally infected corporate 'Murica. Uber wants to shield itself from liability, even though their effort makes them look silly, and the result is fruitless (except for their investors, and the lawyers paid to come up with this idea).

What's annoying is that drivers are presumed to be bad actors, while pax are repeatedly given a pass for abusing drivers and being flagrant scofflaws.


----------



## Ben Wood (Feb 1, 2018)

Tnasty said:


> Its kinda insulting ,its like saying were a bunch of rapists and thieves.


Nonsense like that got a moron elected president


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Cary Grant said:


> I can understand the "circle the wagons" mentality that has totally infected corporate 'Murica. Uber wants to shield itself from liability, even though their effort makes them look silly, and the result is fruitless (except for their investors, and the lawyers paid to come up with this idea).
> 
> What's annoying is that drivers are presumed to be bad actors, while pax are repeatedly given a pass for abusing drivers and being flagrant scofflaws.


The reality is that 1% of drivers are scumbags and 1% of passengers are Paxholes.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Cary Grant said:


> I can understand the "circle the wagons" mentality that has totally infected corporate 'Murica. Uber wants to shield itself from liability, even though their effort makes them look silly, and the result is fruitless (except for their investors, and the lawyers paid to come up with this idea).
> 
> What's annoying is that drivers are presumed to be bad actors, while pax are repeatedly given a pass for abusing drivers and being flagrant scofflaws.


UBER's largest liability is UBER.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> That's fine for someone who only thinks of doing something bad after the fact but certainly doesn't prevent someone with intent from writing the address down for future reference. Am I missing something?


Nope. If a driver decides he wants to stalk the hottie he just picked up he'll remember where she was/goes.

Isn't the record in Waze, anyway? Is that why they want us to use uber navigation?


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Uber doesn't want use to know where we are coming or going!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

When Uber does something there is always an ulterior motive that has nothing to do with what's best for riders and drivers.

In this instance, it would appear they want to make it harder to track the distance for pay purposes.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Ha! Just like they were tracking passengers for 5 minutes after their trip ended? They said it was improve pickups/drop-offs and to get a better sense of location at Big venues. All said and done . . . oh, well it was actually to find out how wealthy your neighborhood was for route based pricing


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

All the locations are logged inside navigation apps like apple maps,Google or Waze.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Screenshot the trips. Boom. Problem solved


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Skepticaldriver said:


> Screenshot the trips. Boom. Problem solved


Or ya know...

you can write it down...

Not hard..


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The reality is that 1% of drivers are scumbags and 1% of passengers are Paxholes.


Now I understand why I'm always getting matched.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> good. so when your dumbass leaves your phone behind i'll say I left it in "the greater los angeles are.


LOL


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

rembrandt said:


> All the locations are logged inside navigation apps like apple maps,Google or Waze.


Not if you have your web activity shut off


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> Not if you have your web activity shut off


Waze too ?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

No big deal.
I'll just start carrying a notepad with me.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://gizmodo.com/uber-plans-to-stop-giving-drivers-a-log-of-your-exact-p-1825420232
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But the rider has our license plate to track our address down. Sounds like another Uber double standard just like no photos required of riders or background checks. Uber always dwells on weird stuff like this and embraceyourvoice. Why do they bring light to weird stuff. It makes everyone uncomfortable.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Why do they bring light to weird stuff. It makes everyone uncomfortable.


Because they take Ubers too and are well aware of how creepy some of us are


----------



## BAKAD (Feb 22, 2016)

We are back to Uber making a big deal about nothing and the press just eats it up.

Like was said, taking down the address with pen and paper, or just take an image of the house number, then the street number on the way out, you got the location.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Jesus Christ they can't get the pickup /drop off address right before...it's like safety from dysfunction


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

This is stupid.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Someone needs to take Logic 101.

I can't pick you up without a specific address. Wherever I drop you off, it's a real location. If the trip is questioned later, actual locations matter.

Example: I may ignore the GPS and circle the block, so I can approach the passenger on the correct side of the street.

Privacy? Many times I don't have a complete address. Often I'll get the apartment building, but not the apartment number.

I suspect Uber is worried about their records being hacked. The less info present, the less can be stolen. Such actions make it much harder to later review trips -- a few yards can make a major difference in your driving decisions.

WE know where we drove. UBER knows where we drove. Who else sees this stuff?


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

So, let me get this right... It's bad for us to know a pax exact location. But it's perfectly okay that a creepy pax can track us to our personal homes via the vehicle information on THEIR app, huh? Yup, that's... totally logical. Bite me Uber.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Seriously? This is like a Monty Python sketch.

Pax - "Where are you"
Driver - "I am somewhere in the vicinity of Town Hall"
Pax - "Can you be more specific"
Driver - "No, due to my need to protect my privacy I am unable to divulge my exact location at this time. Where are you?"
Pax - "I am unable to tell you where I am in case you use my data at a later point in time"
Driver - "Ok"
Pax - "Yeah"


----------



## phoneguy (Apr 15, 2015)

I am a little nuts when it comes to tracking my mileage (I'm afraid of the IRS) so I have a log of every ride that I take in a spreadsheet and the mileage. (I know - overkill). Lyft doesn't give you the address of where you pick people up at so I wrote a program for my phone that takes the GPS location, sends that to google maps, and it returns the closest address to that location. It is accurate to with in 2 houses.

There is also programs out there for Geocaching, IRS mileage tracking, and so one that do exactly the same thing. So are those programs going to be restricted soon.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Now, how about our privacy. Remove our license plate (at least) from the Pax app. You never know when they will randomly find your car and either do something to it, or as you for a ride when you're out shopping. Just saying... I stay locally and I have run into pax before.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The reality is that 1% of drivers are scumbags and 1% of passengers are Paxholes.


Out of all due respect, you might want to rethink your math. Unless of course you only drive days.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> good. so when your dumbass leaves your phone behind i'll say I left it in "the greater los angeles area".
> 
> they assume drivers don't have this thing called a memory.





Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Or a pen and paper?
> 
> Pretty easy LOL...
> 
> ...


What pen and paper? What memory?

Just take a screenshot of the route when you pick up / drop off (Which most drivers are already doing to prevent Uber from shortchanging them) and it stays on your phone for ever.

It's funny Uber does not hesitate to give out driver's real name, Phone number and address to riders but won't even give me a rider's phone number when I am trying to return a phone, So much for privacy.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

heynow321 said:


> good. so when your dumbass leaves your phone behind i'll say I left it in "the greater los angeles area".
> 
> they assume drivers don't have this thing called a memory.


Ya the creepers are gonna have a little note pad jotting down info.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

JimKE said:


> It's also a little surprising and disappointing that Gizmodo is so poorly informed regarding telephone numbers. We NEVER have the pax phone numbers unless THEY give them to us for some reason. With both Uber and Lyft, all phone calls go through the TNC, not directly between driver and rider.
> 
> That's some pathetically sloppy "journalism" right there!


Yeah, but, if I can't locate a pax and I call them, and their phone goes to voice mail, I hear their actual phone number. And believe me, if I was ever to go "postal" it would be with these idiots who neither answer a hail, or answer their phone!


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> That's fine for someone who only thinks of doing something bad after the fact but certainly doesn't prevent someone with intent from writing the address down for future reference. Am I missing something?


There is a down side to the restriction of riders data. Here is why:

Uber is known to be nasty when it comes to subpoenas. So if you have a need to sue a rider, Uber likely will not assist you.

The first step in a law suit is to have the defendant (rider) served with the law suit (summons & complaint). In most states it must be served personally. No address for the rider....hard to sue.

Partial solution....

Be very aware of everything that occurred during the trip. Check your car for damage etc. If you think that an issue might arrise, screen shot the trip. If all is okay, delete it later.

FYI....i bet Uber will deactivate anyone caught writting down addresses.....


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

I wouldn't really mind them obscuring the drop off location after the fact, but what bothers me about this is that I know if Uber is allowed to hide data they will exploit that ability and use it to cheat drivers. If there is a way to steal, Uber will steal.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm just gonna say...

It won't make 1 lick of difference.

And the taxi I OWNED... it was registered (as well as the taxi business) to a P-O box, like a hobo living out of his car.

I had people threaten to look up my address and whatever...

HAHA... jokes on them.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ben Wood said:


> Nonsense like that got a moron elected president


President of Canada?
Did you vote for Treadeau?
Mind your own business, k?
Or we will 'vote' to annex you as the 51st state - might be the best thing that could happen (for you).


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

It’s so pointless. If a rider gives an unscrupulous driver a reason to remember their address, he will. There’s no need for some low impulse control jerkoff to look up history after the fact. 

The solution is deeper background checks and fingerprinting. Safer pax and fewer drivers! Bra-ying it! Perhaps my market will surge again!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

A passenger who leaves their phone in our car, can use a tracking mechanism to pinpoint the actual location of their phone . So if a driver does not get rid of the phone, before heading home for the night, the passenger can actually track the device and get our physical home address. So that's okay with the Uber? I know for a fact this can happen cuz it's happened to me. The phone ended up at the police station but I'll be damned if I'm doing that for every phone left in my car.



JTTwentySeven said:


> Now, how about our privacy. Remove our license plate (at least) from the Pax app. You never know when they will randomly find your car and either do something to it, or as you for a ride when you're out shopping. Just saying... I stay locally and I have run into pax before.


Heck in my state, you can run a license plate number online and get the city it's registered . For $2 you can get the person's name and address


rembrandt said:


> Waze too ?


 Actually I don't know about Waze. I know Google Maps doesn't store any info. I can't even say "home", for it to direct me home because it doesn't "know" where home is or know what my home address is. It's a pain in the butt but at the same time I don't trust Uber to not access info off my phone. My phone does not track my Google searches or anything


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I am going to install a 5 gigawatt gamma ray emitter in the roof of my car and aim it at the back seat. It will fire as pax are about to get out of the car, scrambling their brains and erasing from their minds and their phones (1) all of my data, (2) what I look like and (3) even the fact that they took a trip from me at all. It will probably cause them severe body burns as well as brain damage, but I feel that this is a small price for them to pay in order to protect my privacy.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Lyft has been doing this exact kind of address obfuscation since the beginning. It never interferes with any trip adjustments or pay disputes.

Everyone is making a big deal out of something that's not.

Besides if the location in uber trip logs is obscured too much we can abuse it to make this always work in our favor. I could claim I was underpaid for distance compared to the length of the route shown on my Uber trip log (if obscured long) or by my gps log (if obscured short).


----------



## RUSSREED2.0 (Aug 20, 2016)

heynow321 said:


> good. so when your dumbass leaves your phone behind i'll say I left it in "the greater los angeles area".
> 
> they assume drivers don't have this thing called a memory.


^^^^^^ this!!! LOL!! ROFLOL!!!


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> But the rider has our license plate to track our address down. Sounds like another Uber double standard just like no photos required of riders or background checks. Uber always dwells on weird stuff like this and embraceyourvoice. Why do they bring light to weird stuff. It makes everyone uncomfortable.


Is auto registration info publicly available?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The reality is that 1% of drivers are scumbags and 1% of passengers are Paxholes.


1%???

Lolz!!!

Have some rainbows with your unicorns, whydontcha?


----------



## the surge within me (Jun 1, 2017)

Screenshots? Lol


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://gizmodo.com/uber-plans-to-stop-giving-drivers-a-log-of-your-exact-p-1825420232
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh now they're so concerned about rider location privacy. It was just a couple months ago the uber rider app required your location at all times even if you don't use the app that day at all.


----------



## OoberrVegas (Jun 15, 2017)

This affects my 3 rd party gps how?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

phoneguy said:


> I am a little nuts when it comes to tracking my mileage (I'm afraid of the IRS) so I have a log of every ride that I take in a spreadsheet and the mileage. (I know - overkill). Lyft doesn't give you the address of where you pick people up at so I wrote a program for my phone that takes the GPS location, sends that to google maps, and it returns the closest address to that location. It is accurate to with in 2 houses.
> 
> There is also programs out there for Geocaching, IRS mileage tracking, and so one that do exactly the same thing. So are those programs going to be restricted soon.


You need a job mapping Mars!



Uberdriver2710 said:


> 1%???
> 
> Lolz!!!
> 
> Have some rainbows with your unicorns, whydontcha?


I only just found out what a Unicorn tattoo means on a young lady. I like Unicorns too.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

I don't personally need to know my exact pickup and dropoff locations. However, to say that it's for the pax safety make no. sense. whatsoever.

The drivers DROVE to the persons house. They know where they live. Unless the last few blocks are going to be done blindfolded, this will do absolutely nothing for pax safety.

Or maybe...they are doing it to prevent drivers from being able to calculate their actual driving distance? Could there be some creative rounding on the "travel distance" happening in the near future? Hmm.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> 1%???
> 
> Lolz!!!
> 
> Have some rainbows with your unicorns, whydontcha?





Sydney Uber said:


> I only just found out what a Unicorn tattoo means on a young lady. I like Unicorns


 Hey I told Uber support that their Advance support team must be out in the fields playing with their unicorns because I don't think they exist lol after hearing for the millionth time that advanced support would be reaching out to me, and they never did, I finally told one lady, let's be honest here. There is no Advance support team. I know this and you know this. unless they are really out in the fields playing with they're unicorns, I need someone to get back to me


----------



## uberisSATAN (Apr 20, 2018)

henrygates said:


> I don't personally need to know my exact pickup and dropoff locations. However, to say that it's for the pax safety make no. sense. whatsoever.
> 
> The drivers DROVE to the persons house. They know where they live. Unless the last few blocks are going to be done blindfolded, this will do absolutely nothing for pax safety.
> 
> Or maybe...they are doing it to prevent drivers from being able to calculate their actual driving distance? Could there be some creative rounding on the "travel distance" happening in the near future? Hmm.


just as much sense as when they made every drivers biometric data vulnerable to hackers to "stop" the 1% of drivers sharing accounts, when those drivers can just drive 5-20 minutes to the person their sharing accounts with, get them to verify the selphy & be back on the road, billion dollar implimintation foiled in usually less than 5 minutes.... good luck getting your unchangeable bio metric data back tbat isnt stored encrypted in a salted hash, just sitting on ubers servers already probably stolen or sold

all security theater

screen shot everything


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Tnasty said:


> Its kinda insulting ,its like saying were a bunch of rapists and thieves.


It's probably more an admission on Uber's part that they aren't able to keep unsavoury characters off their platform.


----------



## tcaud (Jul 28, 2017)

This will badly hurt the ability of people to get started with Uber because it makes it really tough to prove miles on taxes. By the by, Gasbuddy is now keeping this info anyway. Logs every trip I make and tries to encourage me to "hypermile" by avoiding hard stops.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

possibledriver said:


> Is auto registration info publicly available?


1. *like many things* it depends on the state
2. And if they know any crooked cops


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Can Uber stop giving the rider their driver's number. A pax I drove last Sunday said his drunk girlfriend left her wallet in my car. I ask him where he got my number and he said through Uber. **** that noise. I said I don't have any wallet in my car, hung up and blocked that number.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://gizmodo.com/uber-plans-to-stop-giving-drivers-a-log-of-your-exact-p-1825420232
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Google and apple log EVERYWHERE YOU HAVE BEEN. STOP IT.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

GlenGreezy said:


> Google and apple log EVERYWHERE YOU HAVE BEEN. STOP IT.


Not if you turn off your web and app activity


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

If Uber intentions is limit drivers stalking passengers it will not work 
Because you can screen shot 
Or you can just write it down on a note book 
Plus if you know the city you can memorize very will 
Plus your Gps log keeps history rides 
So this new feature is just a meme as Uber it self a bad sick meme


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> Not if you turn off your web and app activity


Lol

And who's doing that, and running these apps?

Thanks for speaking about useless things....


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://gizmodo.com/uber-plans-to-stop-giving-drivers-a-log-of-your-exact-p-1825420232
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool. I got hands and paper. I'll write down myself exactly where I picked up and dropped off.

Uber is so stupid. If technology ain't involved, they don't know what to do.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

GlenGreezy said:


> Lol
> 
> And who's doing that, and running these apps?
> 
> Thanks for speaking about useless things....


I am. Why ? You don't think you can run the apps with the web and app activity shut off?


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> I am. Why ? You don't think you can run the apps with the web and app activity shut off?


Use the words I used.

I asked who is really doing that, as in how many people do you think really do such a thing. I never said it CANT BE DONE.

Thanks for trying. Please come again.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://gizmodo.com/uber-plans-to-stop-giving-drivers-a-log-of-your-exact-p-1825420232
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what was the name of that app again?

You know, the one that tracks everything for you like gas, miles driven, and LOCATION?


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Warning a long letter that says what you wanted to say to the writer of this article: [email protected] or twitter @kateconger

I don't really know the etiquette for responding to articles and editorial but I couldn't stop myself from replying.

As a whole almost every journalist (and Uber/Lyft for that matter) miss that the ride-share experience is made up of 3 (and sometimes 4 the other passengers in the car) parties. The company (Uber etc), the passenger, and the *driver* (the forgotten yet equally important member).

A weird opening I know but in your article you specifically quoted Uber (company); claimed as a matter of fact that: "Women have spoken out for years about creepy experiences with drivers on various ride-hailing platforms who used the phone numbers and addresses provided through the app to stalk or harass women." (passengers); and left out any opinions or consequences to the drivers.

Please recognize that I some random guy is not claiming to know more about journalism than a professional journalist but it seems biased. If you only said what Uber decided than it would appear to your everyday be a report (and cut and dry). But the line I quoted makes it sound like this is a severe problem to be fixed and this should have been done sooner. To any driver however, this sounds like a biased piece that shows another example of the worker getting screwed (drivers are not Uber employees by the way) and the company having a scapegoat.

This is the first three responses from drivers and they hit the mark on everything except one:

Response 1: "That's fine for someone who only thinks of doing something bad after the fact but certainly doesn't prevent someone with intent from writing the address down for future reference. Am I missing something?"
True so what does this fix? It actually does nothing for the passenger and at this point it is unclear if the driver is affected.

Response 2: "It is kind of strange that, as a society, we are justifiably creeped out by a degenerate stalking riders yet do not even bat an eye at a company keeping all this data _indefinitely_ on its riders and drivers and doing who knows what with it. Like that is not just as creepy...

Uber is quite masterful, however, at serving up cosmetic fixes to structural problems and then throwing a parade about it." 
This is also true. As a driver and a passenger I recognize that there is an unavoidable balance: the passenger is getting into the car with a complete stranger who is in control of the car and visa versa the driver is allowing a complete stranger into their who could do anything because the driver is focused on driving.

Response 3: "good. so when your dumbass leaves your phone behind i'll say I left it in "the greater los angeles area"."
Okay a little snide and mean spirited but still true. Passenger forget that although their amazing or horrible or mundane experience is memorable they a 1 in 20 or even 1 in 100 that the driver has seen. According to Uber I have completed over 1,500 trips and in that time I have on more than one occasion picked up a pax (passenger) from exact address A and took them to exact address B and ended up taking a completely different pax to and from the exact same two addresses. One privacy measure that Uber does use is remove the pax name from the log and their face is never shown. I understand this but I would be able to better separate pax and recall events if I had a name and face.

On this same note if you check your passenger app you have a record of your drivers verified by government ID name, picture, vehicle make and model, vehicle license plate, date/time and place he/she picked you up, dropped you off, and the route used. Additionally if a pax claims that they left an item in the car Uber (and Lyft) will connect via extension (and rarely give the pax the drivers number directly) leaving the vulnerability more one sided. That is A LOT of personal data to have floating around and no one (who is not a driver) cares. I recognize that it is meant to put the passengers at ease but currently that data that is available indefinitely to the rider and the company (again the driver is left in the cold).

The fourth response is mine: Both passengers and the company can be really horrible: passengers intentionally and/or accidentally leave trash, items of value, bio waste, and criminal items behind; companies (Uber)/Lyft) will intentionally or accidentally and/or negligibly fail to pay fare, fees, contractual bonuses, or even miss a ride all together. Being able to check a log and say I took this pax (whose name is now gone from the log) from exactly here and took them exactly there has been drivers final appeal (yes I said appeal) to ensure correct compensation and sometimes vindication.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I am going to install a 5 gigawatt gamma ray emitter in the roof of my car and aim it at the back seat. It will fire as pax are about to get out of the car, scrambling their brains and erasing from their minds and their phones (1) all of my data, (2) what I look like and (3) even the fact that they took a trip from me at all. It will probably cause them severe body burns as well as brain damage, but I feel that this is a small price for them to pay in order to protect my privacy.


Most pax are already brain damaged anyway.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Uber is shit.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I am going to install a 5 gigawatt gamma ray emitter in the roof of my car and aim it at the back seat. It will fire as pax are about to get out of the car, scrambling their brains and erasing from their minds and their phones (1) all of my data, (2) what I look like and (3) even the fact that they took a trip from me at all. It will probably cause them severe body burns as well as brain damage, but I feel that this is a small price for them to pay in order to protect my privacy.


It would be far easier to just take the magnetron of the microwave and install it into the head rest.

After they buckle in you just switch it on and WHAM... their brain is fried..Then you take them out of the car and rob their dead body's blind and dump them in the alley.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://gizmodo.com/uber-plans-to-stop-giving-drivers-a-log-of-your-exact-p-1825420232
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 When are they going to start protecting drivers' privacy? Our license tag numbers & photos stay in their apps forever


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

I wonder if Uber has ever heard of google location history?

If you have an Android phone Google keeps your entire location history going back several years. You can easily access this info from a web browser and Google breaks it down to every stop you make by the date/time and location.

So, you can track your entire driving history without the need to even use Uber.


----------



## TedJ (May 8, 2017)

My issue with this is how Uber Support always asks for the Pick up or Drop off location when you're contacting them about a trip not showing up correctly in the app. THis is going to make support so much better. They can't figure this information out now.


----------



## shmiff (Aug 5, 2017)

The new plan is for drivers to be blindfolded two miles from the drop off location, with riders giving steering and turn by turn instructions in order to arrive safely at their destination. This will prevent drivers from knowing where they dropped anyone off.


----------



## Dave609 (Jul 26, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://gizmodo.com/uber-plans-to-stop-giving-drivers-a-log-of-your-exact-p-1825420232
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol drivers will simply screen shot before starting the trip to keep a log


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Dave609 said:


> lol drivers will simply screen shot before starting the trip to keep a log


A lot of drivers take screenshots of fares anyway for claim disputes...

not sure how this is going to change anything..


----------



## nick caronn (Mar 1, 2017)

Cary Grant said:


> My navigation system logs every destination, as well as my routes, in the cloud. If I need to go back to any location I've navigated to, I don't need Uber's help.


Uber, little weak ass *****hhhh


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

So Uber, can you narrow down the pick up points a little bit?


----------



## driverx.nj (May 15, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> That's fine for someone who only thinks of doing something bad after the fact but certainly doesn't prevent someone with intent from writing the address down for future reference. Am I missing something?


Exactly, I write down every trip pickup and drop-off. DUH??


----------

